# How to get uber to accept "Brake tag rear" photo.



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

Ive taken 3 different photos. All show as much as they show in person. They keep telling me they dont have the right information. They have Year, Make, Braketag station ID, and. scribble signature from the agent. They won't help on the phone and there answer is to goto the brake tag station and make them give me another one with the correct information. What information could they possibly want? Anyone from Louisiana knows that half the brake tags dont even have backs and its a huge known issue.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

(I'm not in Louisiana so I have no idea what you're talking about, but I assume it has something to do with an inspection kind of thing.)

Can you get Uber to tell you what *specifically* is missing?


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

Its not showing the information for the vehicle they say. It shows 18 Subaru. Thats all the brake tags here show. It also shows a scribble for agent signature (person who gave the tag) agent location and the agent ID. Brake tags here mean nothing. Its just a money grab by the state.

Doesn't have any info that identifies me personally so you can look at it. I looked at my moms car and hers is actually blank. You dont get much if anything written on these tags here.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Best bet is to go to a green light hub near you for help.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Whatever that brake tag thing is, it's really lame.

But I have to admit, I don't see anything about a Subaru on it.

I can offer a couple pieces of advice. First, the light reflecting off the glass at the top of the photo is kind of screwing up the exposure for the actual tag. Move your phone farther down and closer to eliminate the reflection and it should show more detail on the tag.

If that doesn't work then just write in the make and year so it's more legible. It's not like that would be fraud since Uber already knows the make and year of your car.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

AllGold said:


> (I'm not in Louisiana so I have no idea what you're talking about, but I assume it has something to do with an inspection kind of thing.)
> 
> Can you get Uber to tell you what *specifically* is missing?


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

AllGold said:


> Whatever that brake tag thing is, it's really lame.
> 
> But I have to admit, I don't see anything about a Subaru on it.
> 
> ...


Its 18 and under make it says Sub. You can find some photos on google of people where the back is completely blank without anything written on it.

Wish I could write in the make and year properly, Phone is already upside down to get in there on that photo with the way the windshield is angled. The pen writing has just taken a beating cooking in the sun for the past year.

Side question, how long have they been wanting a copy of the rear? Ive never had to do that before and the woman on the phone just told me the back of my brake tag looks nothing like there sample they have for us (Orleans Parish is completely different from a Louisiana state one). She supposedly put in some note but who knows if it will do anything. The last guy didn't even offer to do that.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Confused


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I'd get off UP and go to the Greenlight Hub. Your pictures are obviously not working.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

Well I ended up having to get another brake tag. The station who gave mine is going to get fined for writing the information on the back with a pencil. Uber office here is closed on Wednesdays because humpday is for drinking. Go figure that concept for uber to use that one.


But anyways, all my documents got approved and I figured everything was correct to get back on the road. Nope. Somehow I got changed to a city in another state as my driving city and I'm not approved in New Orleans. They can see my background check is clear but its got an issue since they aren't adding new people. So I ended up paying $20 for a new tag for nothing.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lmao typical Uber

I've had Lyft change my license plate number over the phone when they had two letters transposed 

I love Lyft because they have americans answering the phones not Rohits and they actually have brains and the power to change things without bs.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lmao typical Uber
> 
> I've had Lyft change my license plate number over the phone when they had two letters transposed
> 
> I love Lyft because they have americans answering the phones not Rohits and they actually have brains and the power to change things without bs.


And my brake tag photos have now been denied again as not the proper document lol


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

radzer0 said:


> And my brake tag photos have now been denied again as not the proper document lol


It is physically impossible for Uber to be as incompetent as they are and for there to be as many issues as they have with everything. I really think the people at the top get a kick out of just messing around with drivers and everyone in general.

I can't really think of a single issue Lyft has ever had. I've never had an issue with the app and issues get resolved quickly and with logic. Uber is literally exactly the opposite. It's night and day.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

The Lyft app kinda sucks. I was trying to add a new car and it wouldn't let me pick the new car. Just kept dumping my insurance on the old vin and rejecting. Went back and forth on facebook with them though and it all got fixed up. Sadly Lyft kinda sucks here :\


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

radzer0 said:


> The Lyft app kinda sucks. I was trying to add a new car and it wouldn't let me pick the new car. Just kept dumping my insurance on the old vin and rejecting. Went back and forth on facebook with them though and it all got fixed up. Sadly Lyft kinda sucks here :\


With literally no oversight whatsoever over Uber, no regulation, no lawsuits because of the arbitration clause, they literally have nothing to fear from anyone and with their image being a complete piece of dogshit it's not hurting them for it to stay that way. They simply hired Dara to help make people miss what Uber is doing and that's what he does, fluff.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

radzer0 said:


> Ive taken 3 different photos. All show as much as they show in person. They keep telling me they dont have the right information. They have Year, Make, Braketag station ID, and. scribble signature from the agent. They won't help on the phone and there answer is to goto the brake tag station and make them give me another one with the correct information. What information could they possibly want? Anyone from Louisiana knows that half the brake tags dont even have backs and its a huge known issue.


I live in Louisiana and had the same problem. Save yourself a lot of trouble and get a new inspection sticker for $10 and take a screenshot of the front and back before it is attached to your windshield.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I don’t live in Louisiana but I have a similar problem in NC. We don’t have inspection stickers. Our vehicles get inspected but it is computerized with our registration. Uber keeps wanting an inspection sticker.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

Woke up this morning to them needing to run another background check. I bet they waste a ton of money paying people to do this kinda stuff over and over. Sad part is the local office could prob do all the documents instantly but they put it in a location where you have to Uber to it and from it.


----------

